# Water Flossers



## Jules (Nov 25, 2022)

Anyone else use one of these.  The most common brand is Water Pic.  I’ve had it for a few years and have never developed a method that doesn’t leave me wiping up a lot of water.  Maybe there are newer models.  I think it’s a good idea and it feels great after I use it; I just don’t like it.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 25, 2022)

Yes, water splatter is a problem, check out this "how to" video:


----------



## Jules (Nov 25, 2022)

@Nathan, thanks. I think I must be a slob.  Or I slobber. .  I can‘t do it all in one minute.  Maybe I should speed it up and try.  

I need to force myself to do this every single night.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 25, 2022)

I used one for a couple of years. I hated it. 

Too many steps: setting it up, filling it with proper temperature water ... etc., etc., etc. ... draining it, dismantling it, putting it back in the corner. 

And it didn't seem to make my mouth any cleaner.

To avoid splatter, don't grimace like you do when brushing. Kind of close your lips (almost) around the nozzle thing.


----------



## C50 (Nov 26, 2022)

I've had one for a few months, Water Pic brand,  and don't feel it makes much of a difference.  

Don't try and do the entire mouth without spitting, that's just too much water!


----------



## IKE (Nov 26, 2022)

I let my dentist sweet talk me into purchasing one last year......with her being cuter than a speckled pup she could probably talk eskimos into buying semi-truck load full of freezers.

Anyway, I tried it a few times, got choked and actually thought I was going to drown once or twice  so I gave up on it.

Here's the model I have boxed and sitting under the bathroom sink collecting dust.


----------



## Chet (Nov 26, 2022)

I read they could actually cause a problem in some cases by driving food up under your gum.


----------



## Jules (Nov 26, 2022)

@IKE, that looks like an electric toothbrush, not a water flosser.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 26, 2022)

As Jules noted:
https://www.oralb.ca/en-ca/products/electric-toothbrushes/vitality/vitality-floss-action


----------



## MickaC (Nov 26, 2022)

I’ve used a water pic for many years, since I had gotten a bridge…..always use it at the kitchen sink…..more room to splatter.
I find it makes a good job, but careful on the settings…..should not be such a force where it agitates your gums.
Also use an Oral B electric toothbrush. Electric brush, morning and nite, manual after lunch.
Everyone needs to find their own technique.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 26, 2022)

I have a water pic and before I was traveling I used it regularly, but since I've been living in hotels I've only used it a couple times.  I don't know why I'm so lazy about it now.  My plan is to use it regularly once I have an apartment.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 26, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I have a water pic and before I was traveling I used it regularly, but since I've been living in hotels I've only used it a couple times.  I don't know why I'm so lazy about it now.  My plan is to use it regularly once I have an apartment.


Ours sits right next to the bathroom sink, and we purchased a Waterpik portable just prior to our last trip, (and took it with us)........dental hygienist has given thumbs up for the results.


----------



## Raddragn (Nov 26, 2022)

I've used a water pick for decades. For me, it's no big deal. Bend over the sink with your mouth partially open. Aim perpendicular to the gum - et voila - mission accomplished. The Dentist highly recommends it especially for elderly gums and teeth


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 26, 2022)

I have used one for over 10 years.  Still have all my teeth, knock on wood.


----------



## IKE (Nov 26, 2022)

Jules said:


> @IKE, that looks like an electric toothbrush, not a water flosser.


You're right.......no wonder I was having so much trouble trying to floss with it.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 26, 2022)

I've used them forever. No matter how well you brush your, the water pick will flush stuff out of your teeth. I don't like flossing unless there is something really stuck, so I use the water pic. Have modified my pics to accept an additional o-ring, and it works much better at cutting down on the mess. I just have a wash cloth on the counter, and wipe things down. Only takes a minute. I think it really makes a difference in your oral health.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 26, 2022)

I have one.  It's old....an uncle bought it for our family for Christmas one year back in 200BC...jk

I've used it and it really does a good job.  Leaves your whole mouth feeling so clean.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 26, 2022)

I was using a portable water pick for probably ten years. Loved it so much that I bought one for all the kids and grands for Christmas. But the OralB one would burn out really quickly-would only get a few months out of each one. Fortunately,they had a one year warranty so I would just return for another. Then when the pandemic hit,they disappeared. So now I bought a Burst brand and so far (one year later) it`s still going strong. Oh,I also bought a regular Water Pic when I couldn`t find the portable but too messy and takes up more space. Also,my gums have never been in better shape since I started using these.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 26, 2022)

Jules said:


> Anyone else use one of these.  The most common brand is Water Pic.  I’ve had it for a few years and have never developed a method that doesn’t leave me wiping up a lot of water.  Maybe there are newer models.  I think it’s a good idea and it feels great after I use it; I just don’t like it.


I use one and have for a long time.


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 26, 2022)

In the late 1970's I got metal braces to straighten some teeth which were hurting me.  The orthodontist said I needed to get a Water Pik.  If not for the Water Pik, I would have been carrying so much food inside the braces.  

I remember having to dial it down, get just the right pressure/flow and hanging my head over the sink. 
Don't try to hold the water in the mouth.

Othr than that, not a big puddle or splashes everywhere.

I have looked at current water flossers, but they take up too much counter space.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 26, 2022)

My dentist uses a water pic type thingy to clean my teeth so there isn't any scrapping and scratching.  I guess it is okay, but the one husband has at home is just a cat toy...she likes to chew on the tip and refuse to share with her.


----------



## Jules (Nov 26, 2022)

Owlivia said:


> I have looked at current water flossers, but they take up too much counter space.


They sure do.


----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 27, 2022)

instead of water, 
use vodka and vermouth (dry white wine). olive flavoring optional. 
any dry white wine is OK but is less cleansing.


----------



## Raddragn (Nov 27, 2022)

I guess it depends on how important dental health is to you. Dental health can have effects on other body systems. I'll never forget the young man of 38 who came in to the CCU, while I worked there, with cardiac valve problems that could be traced back to poor dental health - cavities and a dental abscess.  It almost cost him his life. As it happened, he wound up with cardiac problems for the rest of his life.
Dental health - or lack of it can cause profound cardiac problems. Bacteria can gravitate from the mouth to the heart structures and set up housekeeping there  to the detriment of the heart. Think about it!


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 28, 2022)

I’ve also tried a water flosser, but the noise, counter space requirement, water messes, and set up/maintenance requirements drove me back to traditional flossing in short order.  It’s just not for me, but more power to you if you like using a water flosser…


----------



## Raddragn (Nov 28, 2022)

LOL All  of which sounds like an excuse for "I don't want to - and you can't make me!" The care and so called prep is minimal


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 28, 2022)

Chet said:


> I read they could actually cause a problem in some cases by driving food up under your gum.


I tried it a few years ago and had some dental problems after that. It dislodged a crown I had and cost me a lot of money. So stopped using it.


----------



## Raddragn (Nov 28, 2022)

If pick is not aimed perpendicular to teeth and gum and max pressure is used, that is definitely a danger. Does not need to happen if directions are followed.


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2022)

Has anyone heard of adding a capful of hydrogen peroxide to the water.  This is second hand info that a lady said was a suggestion from her dentist.


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2022)

One thing that bothers me is the water sitting in the interior of the machine.  Is this healthy.  There were no instructions with my model for cleaning it.  Also the wand sits upright and uncovered while not in use.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> Has anyone heard of adding a capful of hydrogen peroxide to the water.  This is second hand info that a lady said was a suggestion from her dentist.


Haven't done it, but did do a search:
https://www.dentaly.org/us/best-water-flosser/waterpik-hydrogen-peroxide/


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> Has anyone heard of adding a capful of hydrogen peroxide to the water.  This is second hand info that a lady said was a suggestion from her dentist.


I've started brushing with the following solution, which makes my teeth squeaky clean:

2 cups (1 water bottle) water
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons 3% hydrogen peroxide

I imagine a small amount of peroxide in the Waterpik wouldn't hurt.



Jules said:


> One thing that bothers me is the water sitting in the interior of the machine.  Is this healthy.  There were no instructions with my model for cleaning it.  Also the wand sits upright and uncovered while not in use.


I was always careful to drain the hose, remove and rinse the tip, etc. Frankly, it was a pain.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Monday at 12:41 PM)

I need a new toothbrush, but I can't get the particular one that I like.   Then I saw them advertised on eBay so I ordered two.  Guess what, they sent me totally different ones, so I've returned them.  I'm still looking for a toothbrush.   Raddragn's stark warnings about dental health reminds me of an old public information film (1950's ?) about looking after your teeth and how you would die horribly if you didn't look after them.  Aye,Right.


----------



## Nathan (Monday at 12:44 PM)

leastlongprime said:


> instead of water,
> use vodka and vermouth (dry white wine). olive flavoring optional.
> any dry white wine is OK but is less cleansing.


I believe you're serious!    Great idea!


----------



## Devi (Tuesday at 7:28 AM)

We use the Aquasonic Aqua Flosser, of which we got two at Amazon. These have rechargeable batteries which you plug in to the electrical outlet using their attachment. We can also take them with us when we travel.

Just fill them up with water, and don't make the flow too strong.

Our dentists say we're doing a great job.

They last for quite a while (years), until the battery won't recharge, then we replace. Since they're not that expensive, that works for us.


----------



## C50 (Tuesday at 7:50 AM)

After using my Water Pic for a few months I have packed it away.  I personally didn't get much benefit from it.  What I mean by that is I never saw where I was flushing food particles out of my teeth.  Maybe that's because of the type of food I eat, or my daily mouth care, or possible the shape of my teeth, I have no idea but found I just didn't have food stuck in my teeth or gums.

So what do you do with a used Water Pic?  Think someone would buy it? lol


----------



## Jules (Tuesday at 8:42 AM)

Does anyone else also manually floss prior to using the water flosser?  Or alternate days of manual or water?


----------



## Nemo2 (Tuesday at 8:49 AM)

Jules said:


> Does anyone else also manually floss prior to using the water flosser?  Or alternate days of manual or water?


We use the electric water flosser three times a day, and the manual cord at night.


----------



## NorthernLight (Tuesday at 11:00 AM)

C50 said:


> After using my Water Pic for a few months I have packed it away.  I personally didn't get much benefit from it.  What I mean by that is I never saw where I was flushing food particles out of my teeth.  Maybe that's because of the type of food I eat, or my daily mouth care, or possible the shape of my teeth, I have no idea but found I just didn't have food stuck in my teeth or gums.
> 
> So what do you do with a used Water Pic?  Think someone would buy it? lol


I think it's not only for food particles; it's also for plaque and invisible stuff. Anyway, I agree with you, I don't think the Waterpic did anything for me.

Waterpics are expensive. Probably someone would want your old one. You could sell it or give it away. Just discard the used tips. The new owner can buy replacement tips.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Tuesday at 11:10 AM)

*I bought one for 20 and it lasted for years. Easy to use and gets a lot of food out. I then finish up with regular floss. *


----------



## SeniorBen (Tuesday at 11:15 AM)

I use one of those cheap ones that connects to the sink faucet, but not to clean my teeth; I use it to clean my ears. It works great!


----------



## Trish (Tuesday at 11:25 AM)

I have a flosser but it fills with mouth wash not water.  My dentist said only to brush teeth morning and evening so, when I am at home, I use the flosser after lunch.


----------



## chic (Yesterday at 9:28 AM)

NorthernLight said:


> I used one for a couple of years. I hated it.
> 
> Too many steps: setting it up, filling it with proper temperature water ... etc., etc., etc. ... draining it, dismantling it, putting it back in the corner.
> 
> ...


I always wanted one but you've talked me out of it.  Thanks.


----------



## Devi (Yesterday at 9:39 AM)

You can get a hand-held water flosser that doesn't require taking apart or taking up much space at all. Here's one: Aquasonic Aqua Flosser


----------



## Jules (Yesterday at 9:56 AM)

@Devi. I was seriously considering that one after you recommended it.  Reviews liked it except it doesn’t hold enough water.  Do you find that too?


----------



## Devi (Yesterday at 10:02 AM)

Jules said:


> @Devi. I was seriously considering that one after you recommended it.  Reviews liked it except it doesn’t hold enough water.  Do you find that too?


I generally can get the job done in one fill-up, but it's easy enough to pull down the little lever at the back and pour more water in.

I'll say they don't last forever -- they have rechargeable batteries -- I'd guess a couple years or more. But they're cheap enough to get new ones.


----------



## Della (Today at 5:39 AM)

Tried a water pick, didn't like the mess it made. 

 My dentist and hygienist say I'm doing a great job and I just do regular brushing followed by using a soft pick. 

 I love the soft picks, they do a better job for me than flossing, are easier to use, and stimulate the gums.


----------



## Nemo2 (Today at 6:15 AM)

Della said:


> Tried a water pick, didn't like the mess it made.


What mess exactly?  We lean over the sink, and the water goes down the drain.


----------



## NorthernLight (Today at 8:32 AM)

Depending on the angle of your arm, etc., some water can drip down to your elbow and onto the counter or floor.


----------



## Nemo2 (Today at 8:34 AM)

NorthernLight said:


> Depending on the angle of your arm, etc., some water can drip down to your elbow and onto the counter or floor.


Ah...well obviously amputation is the only solution.


----------



## Devi (Today at 9:04 AM)

NorthernLight said:


> Depending on the angle of your arm, etc., some water can drip down to your elbow and onto the counter or floor.


Nah. You just close your lips around the tip where the water comes out (so that the water gathers in your mouth) and, when necessary, spit the water into the sink. Easy.


----------

